# Can I reuse old Eco-Complete with Aquatic soil



## DavidW (8 Jul 2016)

Hi, after allot of thinking I'm considering taking the eco-complete out of my existing tank and using as a base layer in my new tank, then covering it with an aquatic soil like Tropic Aquarium Soil or Dennerle Scapers Soil.

Would this combination work?


----------



## alto (8 Jul 2016)

what do you hope/expect this combination to do?

As a base to just raise the substrate height, EC would be fine BUT not sure which will end up where over time, both are on the light side in terms of density & may intermix, you can prevent this by adding some netting between the layers


----------



## DavidW (8 Jul 2016)

Partly to raise the height so I don't have to buy so much aquatic soil and partly because it's seems to be doing a decent job in my current tank.

Honestly I've been toing and forewing between lots of different combinations, and the more research I do the more I'm changing my mind. I know since I've used eco-complete it's a safe substrate for my discus.

I was looking at ADA Aqua Soil, until I read some horror stories about people fish dying when they substrate got disturbed, and I read another post saying it was just expensive dirt.
I was looking at Tropic growth substrate as a base layer covered with Tropica aquarium soil but this works out very expensive
I'm looking at Dennerle deponitmix as a base layer covered by Dennerle Scapers soil which seems to be a good price and according to there website description sounds exactly what I'm looking for, but I can find any user reviews who have used it with discus.

What I'm trying to achieve is to scape a 350 litre corner tank, for what I want to do I recon I'll need 50-60 litres of substrate so I can have a raised bank at the back of the tank. The substrate must be discus, shrimp friendly and keep the PH around 6.5. I'd prefer it didn't release ammonia when I first start the tank up so I can plant the same day.

I think I'm asking allot which is probably why I'm having such a tough time deciding what to get.


----------



## greenmac75 (8 Jul 2016)

I went the other way, reused EC with soil beneath and ei dosing with good results


----------



## DavidW (8 Jul 2016)

greenmac75 said:


> I went the other way, reused EC with soil beneath and ei dosing with good results


What soil did you use?


----------



## greenmac75 (9 Jul 2016)

DavidW said:


> What soil did you use?


john innes no. 3, I followed troi's tutorial on soil you should check it out.

I was looking for cheaper option for 4ft tank. 
Filters ,wood and EC from mature tanks and planted heavily from day 1 with very minimal ammonia rise.

If I remember right think I was doing 2 50% water changes a week.


----------

